# How to remove mats behind ears?



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

Barclay went to a friends house to be boarded for a few days while we took a little trip, and when I got him back he had spent lots of time playing with their dogs, and probably having his neck chewed on, and now he has big mats behind each ear. I normally watch closely for mats and brush out any little knots I find starting, but by the time I saw these they were past brushing out, they are like little balls of felt! What is the best way to remove these? I have a small shaver I use for trimming hair on his paws and between his pads, but I have never used it to try and remove something like a mat. Is there anything I can put on it to help loosen it up or make it easier to remove? I don't mind if it leaves him with a little bald spot there, I just want to remove it in the easiest and most painless way for him.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd use the clippers to cut the matt out.


----------



## secondchance (Sep 9, 2008)

Sometimes if you have really good sharp scissors you can cut the top half or so of the matt off and comb the rest out. but if you aren't deft with the scissors it can be dangerous and lots of dogs wont like having it combed out because it will pull a bit. clippers are probably your best bet!
There is a thing called a matt breaker that you can get at the pet store. It is basically curved razor blades attached to a handle. It might be worthwhile if you come across lots of matts but you really have to take the time to learn the proper technique for it so you don't hurt your dog. You can probably find all kind of tutorials for it online. When i did grooming I absolutely loved this tool, but I wouldn't just hand it to a novice and tell them to have at it, those blades are sharp.


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

Sounds like the clippers are probably the best bet. I want to keep it safe!


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

#10 blade is nice and safe. If you separate all the hair that isn't matted and just isolate the hair that is, you can shave it out and it shouldn't look too obvious.


----------

